# Where to live in KL



## WAM1

Hi everyone. We are wanting to understand where the expat communities live in and around KL. Are these focused around the international schools? We are on our way over in the next couple of weeks and are wanting to take a look around. Thank you


----------



## Nemo.

Hi from your grammar I guess you are Indian ("we are wanting" is "we want" present simple for statements!) so that implies Brickfields. Then there is ampang, Near klcc, bangsar, mont kiara, Sri hartamas and pj - none are expat areas as such and pj massive just where most live. Brickfields is the predominantly Indian expat area.


----------



## WAM1

Thank you very much for the English lesson Nemo, much appreciated, but actually I'm a Kiwi so you can blame our southern schooling . If you can guide us towards some of the other expat areas, that also would be great. Cheers


----------



## Nemo.

Hi lol so southern kiwis and Indians have same grammar errors. I am a teacher and taught EfL as well and usually point out errors by habit

Apart from kenny hills the colonial era expat area the one unsaid are the main ones. There are relatively few expats in KL compared to it's size. Mont kiara is prob the one with the highest concentration of expats. It comes down to what you want to pay and where you will be working. Retired expats also live in new areas like tropicana. Due to the golf club!


----------



## micksolo

Mont Kiara - Lots of tall apartment buildings, new area, very busy roads
Bangsar - old school expat area and wealthy area
Ampang - some nice areas and some not so nice areas.

I prefer Bangsar as its got a pretty laid back feel, even if it is a bit older. Mont Kiara is just too much of a family area for my liking, but i guess it depends what you like.


----------



## oliversdownunder

Hi WAM1, we have just come back from a survey trip over there as we are relocating early september, we've decided on Mont Kiara or Sri Hartamas areas to live as it does have a high concentration of expats which is what we want for our children, we have also narrowed down to one school ELC but have one more to visit as we ran out of time. ELC is amazing and has 2 campuses to choose from, the down side is that because it is so good there is a waiting list, the other school we are going to check out when we come back is Tenby School in Setia Eco Park. The likes of Australia International school and Mont Kiara School etc were out of our price range. Would love to hear you got on on your trip over.


----------



## UKCynthiaT

Hi OliversDownUnder and WAM1,

We relocated from the UK (though I'm originally American) in February and chose Shah Alam. I noticed the reference to Tenby School in Setia Eco Park, Shah Alam--hence the reply.

We don't have children (grown and gone) so choosing a school wasn't one of the criteria for us. We do have large dogs--two Alaskan Malamutes--and so we chose further out (Shah Alam) and in a very secure and gated community for the peace of mind. Our nearest area for shopping/eating out is Subang Jaya, though a couple of our favourite restaurants are right here at the golf course (we don't golf but the sushi is excellent!). Sunway Pyramid and Kota Damansara are convenient as well.

We got a lot more house--and security--for coming outside the main expat areas. It does result in a few more commute hassles than if we lived in Bangsar, for instance, where we did stay for one month last November whilst looking around. I loved Bangsar but we also felt that we wanted to experience more of Malaysia.

We like not being in a heavily expat community (though, again, we were not making choices about children) because we're enjoying getting to know our Malay, Chinese and Indian neighbours, along with our expat neighbours (and we do have a few of those) very much.

I joined MANZA and ABWM--cos my neighbours belong!--so get lots of exposure to and help from expats through events and publications.

I'm particularly interested in the Setia Eco Park area, OliversDownUnder, because they have a brand new dog park. Researching it, I also discovered that the Setia Alam community has an on-line forum (SARA: Setia Alam Residents' Association • View topic - A Pet's Playground in Setia Eco Park in case you're interested. Some of it was open to non-homeonwners' association members.

Best of luck to you in your search!


----------



## GROVET

oliversdownunder said:


> Hi WAM1, we have just come back from a survey trip over there as we are relocating early september, we've decided on Mont Kiara or Sri Hartamas areas to live as it does have a high concentration of expats which is what we want for our children, we have also narrowed down to one school ELC but have one more to visit as we ran out of time. ELC is amazing and has 2 campuses to choose from, the down side is that because it is so good there is a waiting list, the other school we are going to check out when we come back is Tenby School in Setia Eco Park. The likes of Australia International school and Mont Kiara School etc were out of our price range. Would love to hear you got on on your trip over.


HI Oliverdownunder,

Glad your trip went well and you have found a few schools and places that you like, as I said in my reply Mount Kiara is a great place to live we have only been here a week well in mount kiara but have visited here over the last 8-9 weeks and find all the locals and expats here very very freindly .

September is not to far away now so im sure you are very busy with all your plans and packing .

It would be great to hear how things are planning out for you and I hope well be able to meet for a coffee or something when you arrive.

Tracy x


----------



## GROVET

WAM1 said:


> Hi everyone. We are wanting to understand where the expat communities live in and around KL. Are these focused around the international schools? We are on our way over in the next couple of weeks and are wanting to take a look around. Thank you


Hi Wam 1,

I arrived in KL with my family on the 9TH June.... we stayed in Ampang for 7 weeks as we were waiting for our house to be ready... I have 3 boys who are all in their teens and Ampang just did not suit them or myself.... their are many apartments and big buildings and mainly nightlife for adults we felt.

We moved into our house 2 weeks ago which is in Mount Kiara and we are very pleased we picked this area my childrens school is just at the end of the road the locals and expats are fab people and it is a family place I would say, There are many places to eat out/drink lots of various shops spread out of the local area and many differnt clubs gyms etc.

Good luck with your visit.


----------



## csb

WAM1 said:


> Hi everyone. We are wanting to understand where the expat communities live in and around KL. Are these focused around the international schools? We are on our way over in the next couple of weeks and are wanting to take a look around. Thank you


Mont kiara is the best living place for expats. there is have 3 international schools surrounding there.


----------



## kevinwoo

WAM1 said:


> Hi everyone. We are wanting to understand where the expat communities live in and around KL. Are these focused around the international schools? We are on our way over in the next couple of weeks and are wanting to take a look around. Thank you


Hi Wam1,

i will definitely recommend Mon't Kiara or Bangsar. It is a family place, many nice restaurants, shopping complex and international schools.
Furthermore, both places are covered with Astro IPTV which provides High Speed Broadband and High definition TV Program. 

For Schooling, i strongly recommend Garden International School Kuala Lumpur website: www dot gardenschool dot edu dot my

For High Speed Broadband and High Definition TV Programs
Website: www dot astro dot com dot my/iptv

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cascadia

Yep i saw alot of foreigners stay at those place


----------



## fourrussetts

GROVET said:


> Hi Wam 1,
> 
> I arrived in KL with my family on the 9TH June.... we stayed in Ampang for 7 weeks as we were waiting for our house to be ready... I have 3 boys who are all in their teens and Ampang just did not suit them or myself.... their are many apartments and big buildings and mainly nightlife for adults we felt.
> 
> We moved into our house 2 weeks ago which is in Mount Kiara and we are very pleased we picked this area my childrens school is just at the end of the road the locals and expats are fab people and it is a family place I would say, There are many places to eat out/drink lots of various shops spread out of the local area and many differnt clubs gyms etc.
> 
> Good luck with your visit.


Hello,
Are your children attending Garden International school by chance? If so, could I ask you a few questions regarding the school. We are moving to KL next month and have two children. Garden is an option although places haven't been given yet it looks promising. I'll wait for a reply then we can exchange emails if you are willing to answer some of my questions.


----------

